# Objekte spiegeln!



## tobee (12. Juli 2007)

Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche wie man mit Photoshop Objekte spiegeln kann.
*Und damit meine ich nicht Ebene dublizieren, Vertikal spiegeln, 
Deckkraft mindern und eine Verlaufsmaske darüberlegen.*

Ich meine damit das ich zum Beispiel ein Auto oder eine Kugel mit Hilfe einer Spiegel-
achse spiegele.

Ein Beispiel findet man unter http://www.fantasyinterfaces.com.

Vielen Dank für Tipps und Tricks!


----------



## Benny_Ben_Ben (12. Juli 2007)

Wieso bist du denn so überzeugt davon, dass diese Seite die Spiegelungen nicht über die oben beschriebene Methode erzeugt hat

Sonst weiß ich nicht wie man das in PS sonst anstellen könnte.

P.S.: In Illustrator gibts ein eigenes Werkzeug dafür.


----------



## derpfaff (12. Juli 2007)

Ihm geht es bestimmt darum, dass einige Objekte dort eine gewisse Tiefe haben, die kanten verlaufen Diagonal. Wenn man nun auf die typische Art und Weise spiegelt, dann liegt nur eine Ecke an der gespiegelten Ecke, die anderen laufen auseinander. Trifft es das, was du meinst?

Ich denke, grade auf der Seite sind viele Objekte modelliert und gerendert.


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Juli 2007)

Photoshop kann nicht hellsehen und wissen wie die Objekt im 3D Raum angeordnet sind. Du kannst also nichts damit spiegeln was nicht sichtbar (je nach Aufnahme zum Beispiel die Unterseite eines Autos) ist.

Dafür nimmt man 3D Programme und Objekte.


Alex


----------



## Benny_Ben_Ben (12. Juli 2007)

Wenn du (wie angesprochen) das mit einer Art 3d Effekt machen willst, gibts zu Photoshop CS3 Extended diverse Plugins, mit denen du fast den Umfang eines richtigen 3d Programms wie C4D hast.


----------



## tobee (12. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


Benny_Ben_Ben hat gesagt.:


> P.S.: In Illustrator gibts ein eigenes Werkzeug dafür.


Das hört sich interessant an. Wie heißt denn das Werkzeug?


----------



## Benny_Ben_Ben (12. Juli 2007)

Also es heißt "Spiegeln-Werkzeug" (unglaublich guter Name).
Aber da ich vorher nicht gewusst hab, dass du eher eine Spiegelung im 3d Raum anstatt eine einfache anstrebst, wird das Werkzeug wohl auch unnützlich sein.

Gruss Benny


----------



## tobee (12. Juli 2007)

Das heißt entweder benutze ich Photoshop CS3 Extended oder ein 3D Programm.
Sonst funktioniert die Spiegelung nicht?



> Photoshop kann nicht hellsehen und wissen wie die Objekt im 3D Raum angeordnet sind. Du kannst also nichts damit spiegeln was nicht sichtbar (je nach Aufnahme zum Beispiel die Unterseite eines Autos) ist.
> 
> Dafür nimmt man 3D Programme und Objekte.


Es müsste ja keine "perfekte" Spiegelung sein.
Vielleicht eine optische Täuschung oder so.


----------



## Benny_Ben_Ben (12. Juli 2007)

Also Photoshop CS3 Extended kann 3D Images nur rendern, direkt bearbeiten oder erstellen geht leider nicht.

Aber du könntest ja auch mal versuchen (wenn du genug Phantasie hast), das mal zu skizzieren (also so wie du dir die Spiegelung vorstellst), und dann in PS die einfache Spiegelung des Objektes so zu bearbeiten (transformieren usw...) um dann das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erhalten.

Wenn du mehrere solche Spiegelungen haben willst, wirds dann ziemlich viel Arbeit und sinnvoller mit einem 3D Programm.


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Juli 2007)

Am besten zeigst du mal ein Objekt welches du spiegeln willst dann können wir besser ansetzen.


Alex


----------



## tobee (16. Juli 2007)

Zum Beispiel sowas wie im Anhang.


----------



## derpfaff (16. Juli 2007)

Tja, also am Besten, du nimmst dir ein 3D-Programm, versuchst das ganze nachzubauen und stellst dann eine Textur auf dem Boden mit Spieglung ein...

In Photoshop musst du tricksen, da eine nichtsichtbare Fläche theoretisch nicht existiert. Du musst dir also die Spiegelung, mit dem was du bisher hast, nachbauen.
Schneide das Objekt aus, kopier dann das Objekt und zerlege es in zwei Teile: Boden und Wände. Dann ziehst du den Boden unter das Objekt (Original) und darunter dann die Wände. Die Ebenen sollten dementsprechend genauso liegen (Original, Boden, Wände). Den Boden kannst du fast so belassen, wie er ist, die Wände musst du jedoch verzerren, da sie nach unten "fliehen". Dazu kannst du dir eine "Hilfslinie" zeichnen, die entlang der Seiten des Originals verlaufen. Deine Spiegelung ist Quasi die Verlängerung des Originals und verläuft auch an dieser "Hilfslinie".
Anschließend die Spiegelung mittels Weißen Verlauf sanft ausblenden lassen und eventuell ein wenig weichzeichnen. 
Wenn du gut bist, dann drehst du auch noch die Verläufe innerhalb der Würfel 
Ich hab auf die schnelle mal probiert, ob das machbar ist und denke, man kann es mit diesem Objekt schaffen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mal vor längerer Zeit ein Video für das spiegeln von Kartons gemacht. Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter:http://www.foxo.de/ibf/index.php?showtopic=475


Alex


----------



## chmee (16. Juli 2007)

Bei echten 3 dimensionalen Objekten, die gespiegelt werden möchten ( also nicht einem Logo, das senkrecht auf einer Ebene steht ), muss ein 3D-Programm die Arbeit verrichten.

Grundsätzlich ist die Spiegelung auf einer waagerechten Ebene eigentlich nur die vertikale Spiegelung mitsamt der Angleichung des Perspektivpunktes. Aber eben nicht im Falle eines 3D-Objektes mit Tiefen. Das Beispiel von Alexander Groß ist toll, aber hier ist das Objekt auch recht simpel.

So genug Theoriegeschwafel, *derpfaff* hat es schon recht ausführlich erklärt und gezeigt.

mfg chmee


----------

